# storm



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The storm that hit us the day before Thanksgiving sure kicked us in the --- :help:** Strong winds most of the night with heavey snow . we recived 10+ inches of real wet snow other places got 12-18. Many trees and branches are down--Lost Power 4 times durning the storm-Glad I have wood heat durning times like this-There's around 1500 to 2000 people still with no power my Sister is one of them in the Guinn area. Her Hubby is snowed in at Deer camp on the Sands Plains-----------------------AND TOMORROW THEIR CALLING FOF 8-12" INCHES MORE *

*Things will get Better :hot:** its 38 out and the snow is melting LOL*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

fox before the storm


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I heard you guys got hammered go to see the old tree by the garage made it through


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I’m glad I’m not there. Wish you weren’t either.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My Brother-in-law got out from his camp today. A friend of his went in with a frontend loader and got him--Still no power at my sisters*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Generator.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*13" more this morning------------------------------------STILL SNOWING TILL AT LEAST 4PM*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That should keep you busy.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

dang! hope you got lot's of wood piled up.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sweet get the snowshoes out and set some weasel boxes


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GOT ANOTHER 4" SINCE MORNING PIC WAS TAKEN--------MY TRAPPING IS DONE FOR SURE----ANOTHER 3-5" COMING TONIGHT AND SOME FINE STUFF IS STILL COMING DOWN NOW----------GOING TO BE TOUGHT GETTING TO BEAVER TRAPS TOMORROW TO PULL'EM*


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

what snow we have had is all melted and the same thing through out a large area.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well the 3-5" never came. The skies are pretty blue. Kind of lucky I guess cause the engine on my 4X frozed up. Dang it no more plow for this winter. I'll have to get my old snow blower going. Haven't started it for at least 5 years. It has tracks instead of wheels it can really pull through deep snow---------*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Well that sucks skip you may have to find a young neighbor kid and hand him the old yooper shovel


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

the Yooper shovel is way to small. trust me.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Maybe if Glen is in the neighborhood he'd stop in !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No doubt about that. I'd even let him use one of my machines but it would be one heck of a round trip.

Only plowed once so far this season and seems like I plowed more limestone than snow.

Skip, if it's been 5 years on that snow rearranger, better *drain the fuel*, if any is left. That dang ethanol will have turned to varnish by now and most likely will have separated into water and fuel with the water on the bottom. Run some Seafoam through it with some fresh fuel, if it will fire up. *Don't even try to start it with the old fuel *or it could ruin your engine, because the water will be drawn out into the engine before the fuel.

I run recreational fuel in all my appliances for that reason. No alcohol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep. Seafoam is good stuff.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm going to have to run that through my generator. it only runs with the choke on at the moment.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good idea. If you get it to run at all, it's worth a try.

Trouble is that the methanol blends of fuel turn to goo and sometimes only physical cleaning will work. Carburetors are the collection point for goo, as well as the bottoms of fuel tanks.

Recreational fuel has no methanol and is 91 octane - great for chainsaws and all outdoor engines. It's $4/gallon but well worth it. I also add some fuel treatment to my cans in storage so anything I use - whether tractors or small engines - gets the treated fuel.

I buy Motorkote fuel optimizer for this purpose available at www.Motorkote.com. One 16-ounce bottle treats up to 160 gallons, so it's very economical. Motorkote hyper lubricant - another great product at the site - is put in all my vehicles and motorized machines. It's also the best penetrating lubricant I've ever used - bar none. It's available in a spray, too, and I would never be without it anymore. Best stuff ever! If you want to see it in action, look for Mr. Motorkote on YouTube. He tests bearings treated with Motorkote and competitive products (like Lucas) and blows them all away. I could tell you many success stories and how I've used these products over the years to save stuff, but the videos tell the truth. Motorkote engine treatment is another product like Seafoam and maybe better. I keep this stuff in stock, too. And, I don't get paid by Motorkote to say any of this. Just great stuff.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Since I've started putting treatment in all my gas my starting problems went away, always seemed like a person would miss at least 1 piece of equip. on the property. I'll have to checkout motorkote.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys---Back from Green Bay late yesterday. Went Down for Sharon's eye Appointment. Her right eye is doing good. They have the bleeding vain's stopped. Her left eye can't be repaired any more--We're very glad her right is doing well [ Diabetes]----Nice Day so far---ONE DAY AT A TIME*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good news, Skip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great to hear Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update Skip. Good to hear.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to hear skip


----------

